# Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0 or 6.0 SRAM?



## trinajstich (8. Januar 2013)

Hello to all on this forum!

First I want to apologize for not writing on German language, even my English is not so good but I hope that you will understand and that someone will answer on this post. 

I'm thinking of buying a new bike, and I have a dilemma of these two:

ZR Race 29er 5.0    http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-5-0_id_21696_.htm

ZR Race 29er 6.0 SRAM http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-6-0-SRAM_id_21697_.htm

I ride about once a week, and made around 1500km a year, so I am not a professional rider nor a very passionate recreational. 

My question is whether it is worthwhile to give 200 more for ZR Race 29er 6.0 SRAM (Rockshox Reba, Magura MT2, Sram X9 group) even if it's no need for me, 

or is ZR Race 29er 5.0 (Rockshox Recon, Avid Elixir 1, Shimano Deore Group, XT rear)  good enough for me?

What would you do if you are on my place?

Than you very much!


----------



## trinajstich (9. Januar 2013)

Someone please tell your opinion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (9. Januar 2013)

Hello ...the 29 5.0 is enough Bike


----------



## filiale (9. Januar 2013)

Did you ever drive with SRAM or Shimano, which one do you prefer ?

What about the colour of these bikes ? If you keep this bike for some years...

So the question is not the price difference


----------



## kevinphillip (9. Januar 2013)

I Drive always Shimano ,Shimano is my First Choice in Bike Parts..
About the Colour i can say ,i Drive two Radon Bikes One or them is 6 years Old And it Looks verry Good ..


----------



## filiale (10. Januar 2013)

If you prefer Shimano there is no discussion about model 5.0 or 6.0, right ?
And if you believe that the color black/blue is fine with you, also in some years, then you should buy the 5.0. (by the way, with the black colour you have a neutral colour, you have Shimano and you save 200 Euro, so why do ask for the model )


----------



## trinajstich (10. Januar 2013)

Now i ride Shimano but i would try Sram... it is not only about shimano and sram.. There are more important differences like fork and brakes.

And if I take the 5.0 model I would take the blue/green color for surely, instead of black/blue.


----------



## Eisengeier (11. Januar 2013)

I would take the 6.0 Sram. Why? Because the 200 Euro are worth the better parts and less weight. Even the fork is way better. Plus, I like Sram much more because of the more direct shifting. Try it, love it.


----------

